# TC Opera singing competition



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anybody remember, a few years back we had an opera singing competition here on TC. I'm unable to find the thread! But would like to take another look for a laugh. Anybody know the thread?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nevermind, it was on another website. My bad


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL great idea though. Let's do this here!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tuoksu said:


> LOL great idea though. Let's do this here!


It was a lot of fun! I (a 215 lbs man) did Brunnhilde's Immolation scene aria, and won!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Couchie said:


> It was a lot of fun! I (a 215 lbs man) did Brunnhilde's Immolation scene aria, and won!


Interesting! :lol:


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Couchie said:


> It was a lot of fun! I (a 215 lbs man) did Brunnhilde's Immolation scene aria, and won!


If I recall correctly then Wagner himself was said to sing and act the role of Brünnhilde like no one else had ever done before .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

After the lock down perhaps........:lol:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It sounds like a great idea. Couchie, would you like to organise? (including rules and whether you want sound only or video as well etc.)

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Let's put money on this


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I'll see what I can do, haha


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> Let's put money on this


Well, I'm betting on you as the up and coming professional!

N.


----------

